# Wasseraufstauen



## fabi123 (18. Okt. 2016)

Hallo alle Zusammen

Mein Naturteich ist ca. 30x40m groß. Leider fällt der Wasserspiegel von Jahr zu Jahr, was gerade im Hochsommer bedrohliche Ausmaße annehmen kann. 

Direkt neben dem Teich befindet sich ein alter Drainagegraben, der die umliegenden Äcker entwässert. Ich spiele nun mit dem Gedanken, diesen anzustauen und mit einem großen Rohr meinen Teich mit Frischwasser wieder aufzufüllen (natürlich würde ich auch einen Rückfluss installieren).

Jetzt meine Frage ist das überhaupt legal? Kennt sich jemand in dieser Rechtslage aus?  

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Erin (18. Okt. 2016)

Bei uns wird der Graben alle paar Jahre mal freigemacht, das macht ein Bauer, der 2 Häuser weiter wohnt und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der mir den Kopf abreißen würde, wenn ich den einfach so aufstauen würde  Mal ganz abgesehen von der Rechtslage  2 Häuser weiter in der anderen Richtung, verläuft der Graben einmal quer über ein privates Grundstück, dort hat der Eigentümer ihn mal wesentlich tiefer gemacht, um dort Wasser entnehmen zu können, war kein Problem, der hat sich um dieses Stück dann aber auch selbst gekümmert und es war Privatgrund.
Wenn du weißt, wer da zuständig ist bzw die Pflege übernimmt, würde ich einfach mal nachfragen, allerdings wäre ich wohl vorsichtig was die Wasserwerte angeht.


----------



## fabi123 (18. Okt. 2016)

Danke für die Antwort 

Also bei uns kommt auch einmal im Jahr die Wasserwirtschaft die schneiden das __ Schilf raus. Aber einen provisorischen Damm könnte ich ja vorher entnehmen  Sonstige Anwohner könnte ich ebenfalls auch nicht stören, da rings um nur Äcker und Kuhwiesen sind.

Fraglich ist aber auch, ob das anstauen an sich überhaupt funktioniert oder ob das Wasser einfach ins Grundwasser versickert...?!


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Okt. 2016)

fabi123 schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage ist das überhaupt legal? Kennt sich jemand in dieser Rechtslage aus?


Gibt so was wie ein Staurecht was man beantragen kann und was jedes Jahr dann Geld kostet. Ob du das Bekommst ist fraglich.
Wenn das ein Dränagegraben ist und du den selbst aufstaust  über die Höhe der Dränleitungen reisen dir die Landwirte zu recht den Kopf ab. Möglicherweise musst du dann Schadenersatz zahlen. Wie viel Wasser läuft  da den drinne?

Wenn du auf deinem Grundstück einen Schacht versenkst und dann eine Sickerdränage bist dicht an den Graben auf deinem Grundstück legst......
......wenn dann immer Wasser in dem versenkten Schacht steht......
......das du ab und zu in deinen Teich abpumpst.....
......

Mit Windmühle und Becherkette geht das sogar für Umsonst das Abpumpen.....oder Prinzip Spanische Windmühle für die Feldbewässerung nur das du nicht so tief pumpen musst.


Wichtig ist aber das du erst die Wasserqualität prüfst bevor du an fängst zu buddeln.


----------



## fabi123 (18. Okt. 2016)

Der Graben ist ca. 2 Meter Breit und 50cm Tief. 

Abpumpen wäre eine Idee aber ich habe nicht die Möglichkeit Strom zum Teich zu legen


----------



## Erin (18. Okt. 2016)

Eine Solarpumpe?
Bei Wasserentnahme aus Bächen muss hier ein Wasserentnahmerecht beantragen, keine Ahnung wie das bei Entwässerungsgräben ist 
Wenn du einen der Bauern ums Eck kennst, würde ich da mal vorsichtig nachfragen.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Okt. 2016)

fabi123 schrieb:


> 2 Meter Breit und 50cm Tief.


Der Graben oder der Wassererstand ?


----------



## Karen_Su (18. Okt. 2016)

Abgesehen von der Rechtslage, wie Erin schon schreibt, wäre ich wegen der Wasserqualität sehr vorsichtig. Möglicherweise sind reichlich Rückstände vom Düngen im Wasser, egal ob chemisch oder von Tieren. Beides möchtest du sicher nicht im Teich haben.


----------



## fabi123 (18. Okt. 2016)

Der Wasserstand beträgt 50cm. Und ja an eine solarpumpe hab ich auch schon gedacht. Aber die müsste das ganze Jahr laufen um den Wasserstand zu halten und die sind meiner Meinung nach nicht winterfest. Außerdem haben die recht wenig Leistung...  ob davon der Teich voll wird? 

Die Düngemittel sind nicht das größte Problem ich denke da ist sowieso schon genug drin durch die umliegenden Ackerflächen und das Grundwasser. Fische Leben trotzdem noch  

Optimal wäre es natürlich ohne Pumpen oder Aufstauen das Wasser von A nach B zu bekommen aber mir fehlen da die Ideen 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten!


----------



## teichinteressent (18. Okt. 2016)

> Die Düngemittel sind nicht das größte Problem ich denke da ist sowieso schon genug drin durch die umliegenden Ackerflächen und das Grundwasser. Fische Leben trotzdem noch


Es gibt Leben und Überleben!
Das Wasser muß gemessen werden.


----------



## fabi123 (18. Okt. 2016)

Den Teich und die Fische gibt's schon seit 20 Jahren also keine Sorge  ein Naturteich reguliert sich selbst am besten. Einer Verlandung möchte ich aber entgegenwirken.


----------



## LotP (18. Okt. 2016)

Also leistungstechnisch sollte das mit ner Solarpumpe schon machbar sein. wenn du nicht allzu hoch musst (50cm oder so) solltest du mit nem 60W Panell und der entsprechenden Pumpe schon täglich zw. 5.000 und 10.000l reinpumpen können.

Wie wärs den einfach mit nem eigenen kleinen Brunnen? So bis 8m tiefe oder so sind die sogar oft Genehmigungsfrei.


----------



## fabi123 (18. Okt. 2016)

Meinst du einen rammbrunnen? Wie bekomm ich denn da das Wasser hoch befördert?


----------



## LotP (18. Okt. 2016)

fabi123 schrieb:


> Meinst du einen rammbrunnen? Wie bekomm ich denn da das Wasser hoch befördert?


puh, im Endeffekt kenn ich mit nicht so sehr mit Brunnen aus, was man im jeweiligen Fall nimmt ka.
Letztendlich wollte ich nur vorschlagen das eigene Grundwasser zu nutzen.

Aber ich denke mir halt, dass wenn da eh recht viel Wasser ist, du einfach ein Loch - möglicherweise nahe der Drainage - 0,5 - 1,0m tiefer als die Drainage graben könntest. Und dann das reinlaufende Wasser mit einer Solarpumpe weiter beförderst. Sollte zumindest zwecks Förderhöhe noch kein Problem für solar darstellen.
Wie realisitsch das ist, dass da genug Wasser kommt weiß ich nicht. vllt hat da jemand anders möglicherweise mehr erfahrung.

Nur so als bsp. bei mir holt die Grundwasserdrainage underm Haus ca. 2000l/h raus und das in ca 70cm tiefe. (Allerdings Hanglage)


----------



## Lion (18. Okt. 2016)

hallo Fabi123,
mach doch einfach auf Deinem Grundstück eine Wassergrube die tiefer als der Graben liegt, von hier
aus kannst Du das Wasser in den Teich pumpen. (Pumpe mit Schwimmer)
Wie weit bist Du von einer Stromquelle entfernt? 
Ansonsten wie schon geschrieben, mit Solarpumpe  oder Solar-Luftheber arbeiten.
Schicke uns bitte ein paar Bilder, die das ganze zeigen.
VG. Leon


----------



## fabi123 (18. Okt. 2016)

Gute Ideen  werde ggf ein paar Bilder reinstellen sobald ich starte


----------



## troll20 (18. Okt. 2016)

Moin Fabi,
du schreibst Naturteich, so richtig ohne Folie und so?


----------



## fabi123 (18. Okt. 2016)

Ja ohne Folie ohne alles


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Okt. 2016)

fabi123 schrieb:


> Der Wasserstand beträgt 50cm.


Das ist schon viel.
Sichtbare Strömung im Bach ? Dann ist vielleicht ein Becherwasserrad möglich.

Welcher Wasserstand zwischen Bach und Teich geplant/gewünscht. ?

Wasserhebeanlage mit Wasserrad und angebauten Bechern möglich?

Googel mal nach Wasserschöpfräder, werden nur durch die langsame Fließbewegung des Baches angetrieben. Kurz Fahrradfelge mit Brettern dran welche in den Bach tunken. Durch die Strömung wird das Rad gedreht. An den Seiten einiger Bretter sind kleine Becher, welche ein wenig Wasser in eine Regenrinne schaufeln.


----------



## fabi123 (18. Okt. 2016)

Wenn das __ Schilf raus ist ist bißchen Strömung zu sehen ja. Wenn ich den ein wenig verenge könnte ich mehr Strömung erzeugen. Wasserstand ist bei Bach und Teich leider identisch. Wie funktioniert das genau mit dem Wasserrad? Hört sich gut an


----------



## mitch (18. Okt. 2016)

da sind Anregungen zu finden ==> https://sites.google.com/site/wasserraederr/Home/Wasserrad-zu-Wasserfrderung-bauen


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Okt. 2016)

fabi123 schrieb:


> Wasserstand ist bei Bach und Teich leider identisch. Wie funktioniert das genau mit dem Wasserrad? Hört sich gut an


Du brauchst nicht viel Strömung. Das Rad muss sich nur bisschen drehen.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Okt. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Googel mal nach Wasserschöpfräder, werden nur durch die langsame Fließbewegung des Baches angetrieben. Kurz Fahrradfelge mit Brettern dran welche in den Bach tunken. Durch die Strömung wird das Rad gedreht. An den Seiten einiger Bretter sind kleine Becher, welche ein wenig Wasser in eine Regenrinne schaufeln.





fabi123 schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das genau mit dem Wasserrad? Hört sich gut an


Na mit Googel und meiner Beschreibung weiter gekommen? Irgend was kompliziertes mit Kette würde ich nicht machen. Kleine Becher an die Bretter die ein tunken und wenn die nach oben kommen, können die sich in eine Regenrinne entleeren die zum Teich führt.
Bau auch nix besonderes in den Bach......das gibt Ärger. Was Flexibles was du bei Bedarf aufstellen kannst und auch wieder schnell zurück bauen kannst. Möglich nix festes ins Wasser bauen.


----------



## fabi123 (18. Okt. 2016)

Ja auf jeden Fall war eine gute Hilfe  sieht sehr interessant aus das werde ich mal versuchen nach zu bauen. Im Winter hat man(n) ja genug Zeit für Basteleien


----------



## troll20 (18. Okt. 2016)

fabi123 schrieb:


> Leider fällt der Wasserspiegel von Jahr zu Jahr, was gerade im Hochsommer bedrohliche Ausmaße annehmen kann.
> 
> Direkt neben dem Teich befindet sich ein alter Drainagegraben, der die umliegenden Äcker entwässert.





fabi123 schrieb:


> Ja ohne Folie ohne alles


Entwässert der Graben evtl. auch deinen Teich 
Wenn ja würde ich denken das du mit dem Abpumpen aus dem Graben in den Teich diese Undichtigkeiten nur beschleunigst.


----------



## fabi123 (18. Okt. 2016)

Das ist auch eine Variante. Ist ja beides Grundwasser was dort zu Tage tritt. Hab auch schon überlegt ob der Graben nicht das Problem ist und das Grundwasser quasi einfach "wegbefördert". Deswegen wollte ich ja erst anstauen damit würde ja das Wasser gehalten und der Grundwasserspiegel erhöht werden.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Okt. 2016)

fabi123 schrieb:


> Das ist auch eine Variante. Ist ja beides Grundwasser was dort zu Tage tritt. Hab auch schon überlegt ob der Graben nicht das Problem ist und das Grundwasser quasi einfach "wegbefördert".


Eher nicht.


----------



## Lion (20. Okt. 2016)

fabi123 schrieb:


> Wasserstand ist bei Bach und Teich leider identisch.



hallo fabi123,
wenn Wasserstand bei Bach und Teich identisch sind so denke ich, dass wenn Du Wasser aus dem Bach zum Teich beförderst,
dein Teich nicht höher ansteigt, bezw. kaum ansteigt, den ein Höhenausgleich wird sich wie hier bei Dir bei einem Naturteich immer
wieder selber regulieren. Hättest Du einen Folienteich, dann wäre das was ganz anderes.
Hier geht die Natur Ihren eigenen Weg.
(Hoffentlich ist meine Diagnose falsch.)
VG. Leon


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Okt. 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> (Hoffentlich ist meine Diagnose falsch.)


Diagnose ist Falsch so lange er nachfördert steigt im Teich der Wasserstand, biss dieser Überläuft.
So durchlässig kann der Boden kaum sein, das das Wasser nicht langsamer versickert als nachläuft..


----------



## troll20 (21. Okt. 2016)

Sag mal Toto, deine Glaskugel ist aus der Reparatur zurück ? Wie sind denn die Lottozahlen von morgen? 
Nee im ernst. Ich hab leider noch keine Bilder gesehen von Teich und Bach, geschweige das ich abschätzen kann wie der Boden Aufbau ist und ob da nicht evtl. alte Drainagen liegen. Usw.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Okt. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sag mal Toto, deine Glaskugel ist aus der Reparatur zurück ?


Drücken wir es mal so aus......ich brauchte mal, weil irgend so ein Planer das so gerechnet/eplant hatte einen Boden mit einem kf-wert von 10-³...... das ganze als Sand.
Da kannst dann drauf pinkeln und hast keine Fütze. So ein Zeug findest du in der Natur fast nie. Da musste einen halbwegs passenden Sand finden und den 0-Anteil raus sieben um so was zu basteln.
Muss dann eine ziemlich gleichförmige Sache sein.

So sauber muss meine Glaskugel also nicht sein, wenn ich sage, das wenn ständig Wasser nachläuft wird das nicht so schnell versickern. Selbst, wenn da ein reiner Kies als Untergrund vor liegt, wird sich der von der Fischkacke langsam zu setzen, dass sich das Wasser sammelt, wenn es ständig nach läuft.


Klar, wenn er eine Drainage zwischen Teich und Graben hat dann kann das zu einem Problem werden.......


----------



## stauboliver (23. Okt. 2016)

Kannst du nicht einfach einen sehr langen Schlauch, über dem Teichniveau, in den Graben legen?
Das ist jedenfalls einfach zu erledigen und auch jederzeit schnell zurück gebaut.
Gruß oLLi


----------

